# 2014 328d SCR Fault Codes P206F and P20CO



## roadbiker_2 (Aug 27, 2016)

All, I have a 328d that has these two codes thrown and it appears that the heater may have taken a crap on what I presume is the Active Tank part number 16197260216, and is a small fortune, but used ones have been sourced on eBay.

Has anyone replaced this tank and will I need to take it to the dealer to get it reprogrammed once the parts are replaced? Also, I take it that I can do a continuity check on the heater to determine if it is not working between what appears to be Pin Terminal 30 and 31 according to the newTIS.info site.

https://www.newtis.info/tisv2/a/en/...s-with-e/e132-heater-metering-line/1VnXjDuDC4

2005 330ci ZHP 6MT
2005 330i ZHP AT (Sold)
1989 325i
1990 318is
2014 328d X-drive
2017 VW Alltrack


----------



## roadbiker_2 (Aug 27, 2016)

Ok, so I have been spending quite a bit of time looking at the two codes and I see that P206F is for the following:

intake manifold air control actuator, block 2 - actuator stuck in closing

So it appears I may have two things going on at once. I will go recheck that this is the case as these two codes were given to me back in March. 

Has anyone had experience with this code and where is the actuator located as I have been through RealOEM and can not find anything that might be an actuator by the intake. 


2005 330ci ZHP 6MT
2005 330i ZHP AT (Sold)
1989 325i
1990 318is
2014 328d X-drive
2017 VW Alltrack


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

roadbiker_2 said:


> Ok, so I have been spending quite a bit of time looking at the two codes and I see that P206F is for the following:
> 
> intake manifold air control actuator, block 2 - actuator stuck in closing
> 
> ...


Might be the swirl flaps. They're integrated into the manifold.


----------



## roadbiker_2 (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks, I’ll bounce that off a BMW mechanic who is a friend. 


2005 330ci ZHP 6MT
2005 330i ZHP AT (Sold)
1989 325i
1990 318is
2014 328d X-drive
2017 VW Alltrack


----------



## roadbiker_2 (Aug 27, 2016)

I bought a code reader as my son has mine at the moment. The code he gave me is perhaps incorrect. I am reading only a P20BD code, does this help with narrowing down what I should be looking at. My gut is telling me the Active DEF Tank heater. Anyone else have this code? It is showing as a permanent code. 


2005 330ci ZHP 6MT
2005 330i ZHP AT (Sold)
1989 325i
1990 318is
2014 328d X-drive
2017 VW Alltrack


----------



## roadbiker_2 (Aug 27, 2016)

All

So here is the update. BMW came back with Delivery Unit SCR which is part 16-19-7-351-665. I am ordering this and should have the car fixed later this week. I will follow up with a final word after the repair. 

Part is located under an inspection panel behind the rear wheel and access does not require removal of the rear bumper per the mechanic I spoke with. 


2005 330ci ZHP 6MT
2005 330i ZHP AT (Sold)
1989 325i
1990 318is
2014 328d X-drive
2017 VW Alltrack


----------

